# Gloves



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

So last season i had some burton gloves and basically they sucked. They were good for a few hours but after that they made my hands cold and they would get saturated if i fell and hit the snow with my hands. This year i need some good gloves that keep my hands dry and warm, other than that i don't really care what they are. Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

bump

10char


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

There are alot of good gloves out there, just stick to a good name and at a decent price range and you'll be sorted.

I personally love my Dakines if that helps.


----------



## ollie (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah iv had a few pairs of Dakines - love 'em! imo dont get grenade - from what iv noticed they look slick but they just fall apart - theyd be mainly a park glove


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

I've read nothing but good things about celtek, so I bought them, (viking mules). I haven't been able to test them yet though.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

grenade gloves are good for pipe or warmer days, but their mittens are good


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

mittens>>>>


----------

